# 921 to two HD displays



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

I Have a dsih 921 connected to a Toshiba DLP Projector in my home theater and am planning to purchase a plasma pioneer with HDMI input for the living room that is right by the theater room. Would it be posible to come out of the 921 and split the signal to both TV's and if so what do I need as far as adaptors and splitters go? Will the DVI/HDMI cable carry both audio and video?


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

DVI has no audio. Not at home but you could try DVI on one, component on other, picture the same on both but 921 only has one output selection. Remember either DVI/component or composite/s-video/RF, and not both.

-Ken


----------



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks I will most likely try and run compnent to the new set with audio cables. I hope that the 921 outputs to both the dvi and the component and that the DVI port being used does not over ride the component outs. I am trying to not have to buy another Dish HD tuner right away.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

KKlare said:


> ... but 921 only has one output selection. Remember either DVI/component or composite/s-video/RF, and not both.


In "safe mode" both types of output are active at once.



> Press the OUTPUT button on the front panel of the DISH Player-DVR 921 to select whether video is to be output on the receiver's High-Definition (HD) or Standard-Definition (SD) output connections. The HD outputs are the DISH DVI and YPrPb connections. The SD Outputs are the S-VIDEO, RCA-TYPE video, and TV SET OUT connections.
> 
> If the OUTPUT button is pressed down for 3 seconds, both HD and SD outputs will display video. The HD output mode is always set to 480p display format. This mode, known as "Safe Mode," is helpful when trying to set up the receiver.


-- Roger


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Safe mode only gets 480p. 

In general, DVI and component are not *supposed* to both be active at the same time. However, there was once a software glitch so that if you put your 921 on Pause for just a few seconds, both would output. I haven't tried it recently, so I have no idea whether it has been "fixed" by now or not. 

-Chris


----------

